

Show HN: Create a simple SMS to-do list for your music. (alpha) - ajaymehta
http://tasteplug.com

======
bpeters
This is something I have been waiting for! Simple and actually useful. I was
skeptical at first, but being able to build a list then later listen to the
song is great!

Besides cleaning up the site and making it look pretty, the MVP is very well
executed. What are your plans for monetization?

Also any thoughts on building in a playlist feature to run through my entire
list of songs? How about sending songs to my contacts to-do list?

Good job though!

~~~
metachris
Monetization idea: allow n songs per day/week/month for free, more with a
premium account

~~~
wesleyzhao
Nice! As far as I know Shazam sort of does the same thing and it is kind of
annoying. The freemium model is very appealing but I would love to find a
different way too.

------
sumeetjain
I love this, and I'll use it - and I've already told everyone I know about it.
And I'm very excited to see how you build on the product. To that end, here's
why this app doesn't - for me - solve the main problem of remembering music:

When I'm listening to the radio in the car, I'll use Shazam to identify a
song. But the process of sending myself that song information for future
reference is far too involved (and unsafe while driving).

So what I really want is a Simple Shazam: As soon as it identifies a song, it
emails me the information. Otherwise I never remember to check Shazam for all
the music I want to buy later.

I haven't looked into the feasibility of the above - except to discover that
many other people wish there was an API of sorts for identifying music.

I don't know if the above is a pain point for you or others as well; but I
figure if anyone would understand the need for Simple Shazam, it's you.

~~~
wesleyzhao
Thanks! We actually totally understand what you are saying. We have looked at
both Shazam and Sound Hound (both top music recognition apps) but see not
trace of a public API any time soon. However, we built this app in hopes to
just see if people will use it as a tool. If we gain a large enough user base
we will start investing in building our own recognition engine, but hopefully
by then something public will be available.

In regards to that specific pain point, I do believe we understand that. It is
def something that occurs when you are listening to a song in the car or have
no idea what the name of the song is but you really want to know and download
it later. We will do our best to provide a solution!

------
hflowerdew
Good start to a good idea. I guess music discovery can be though of as having
3 stages. 1) Hearing a song and not knowing its name 2) managing to remember
the name of the song until I am ready to purchase/download it and put it on my
ipod 3) and actually purchasing/downloading/getting the song on my ipod.

The closer you can get to solving/connecting all 3 of those the more useful
your app will be to users.

good start though

like how I got a text instantly making it super easy for me to use the service

------
wesleyzhao
bpeters thanks for the kind words! Monetization is not a key priority, though
there is a small chance to make some commission from affiliate links (as you
might see through our download links).

We do hope to allow a playlist feature, but currently are only able to provide
'previews' of the songs versus the full songs. And YES! Recommendations to
friends' lists is def where we are heading next.

~~~
bpeters
Have you looked into how Grooveshark streams songs? I am only pushing this
because I would love a playlist I can build as I think up or find songs and
then can playback at some later time. I am always forgetting songs I want to
listen to when I get home.

~~~
jonah
Oohh, I like this.

I use rd.io and would love the songs I txt in to be added to a playlist there.
Or really a playlist anywhere - grooveshark, pandora, rdio, amazon, last.fm,
etc. That'd be cool.

~~~
wesleyzhao
The only issue I see arising is that of internet radio laws. I believe (and I
am no expert so please correct me if I am wrong) there is no way to 'freely'
search for a song and have it be heard. Last.fm only allows previews (or radio
stations that play similar songs) and rd.io is a paid app. I would love some
way to do this for free. Yes Grooveshark does offer it for free, and I am not
sure how legal their practices are.

~~~
jonah
Good point. My thought was to build a playlist over in a service I am already
paying for. The songs I submit via TXT get added to a playlist on Rdio. Then,
next time I login there - those songs are there for me to listen to.
<http://developer.rdio.com/>

